# Problème de wifi avec Ipod touch 5G, besoin d'aide :)



## Madie8420 (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour ! Alors voilà, j'ai acheté un ipod touch 5ième génération au mois de juillet. Je n'ai jamais eu problèmes jusqu'au mois de janvier. Tout d'un coup mon ipod ne voulait plus se connecter au wifi chez moi. Pourtant on a rien changer à la bbox, on a jamais touché à quelque chose, c'est ça qui est étrange.. Il détecte pourtant les réseaux mais quand je mets le code et que je me connecte on me dit : Impossible de rejoindre le réseau. 
Ca fait déjà 3 mois et ça commence vraiment à m'énerver, j'avais acheté cet ipod justement pour aller plus souvent sur internet et je ne sais plus y aller, j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide, j'espère que vous saurez m'aider  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## iphone5stiti (25 Avril 2014)

Appel Apple si aucune solution appel ton opérateur box 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## Toms1034 (26 Avril 2014)

Essaie de te rapprocher de ta box  sinon petit tuto trouvé en 3 minutes sur internet :

1ere étape : Repartir sur de bonnes bases, en effaçant les précédents paramètres de connexion réseau de lipod Touch. 
Pour cela, aller dans : Réglages-Général-Réinitialiser-Réinitialiser les réglages réseau 

2eme étape : Etablir la connexion entre lipod touch et le routeur Wifi 
NB1 : Attention, à ce stade, certains routeurs type Livebox, nécessitent préalablement lactivation dun bouton pour accepter lipod dans leur liste dappareils autorisés (dans mon cas -> routeur NETGEAR WGT624, il faut configurer le routeur pour rajouter manuellement ladresse MAC de lIpod touch) à moins que vous ne fassiez pas appel à un filtrage dadresse MAC sur votre routeur Wifi, cette étape est nécessaire 

Après avoir effectuer létape 1. Pour établir à présent la connexion avec lIpod touch, aller dans : Réglages -Wi-Fi - Choisissez un réseau  

NB2 : A ce stade le nom de votre routeur Wifi doit apparaitre -> Toutefois, ne pas cliquer dessus et prendre loption : Autre (pour configurer manuellement laccès Wifi de lIpod touch) 
Rentrer alors le nom exact (SSID) de votre réseau Wifi dans le champ Nom, puis, à partir du champ Sécurité, sélectionner le type de cryptage quutilise votre routeur (WEP, WPA ou WPA2), il ne reste plus qua saisir le mot de passe du réseau (en faisant très attention à chaque caractère saisi et en respectant bien les majuscules si votre mot de passe en comporte). 

A partir de là il suffit de cliquer sur Rejoindre et après quelles secondes, la connexion Wifi doit sétablir avec lipod. Si cest le cas, aucun message déchec ne doit apparaitre à lécran. Lancer Safari ou YouTube qui doivent alors charger des informations via le Wifi.


----------



## cillab (27 Avril 2014)

bonjour
si tu es chez FREE avec une freebox révolution,ils ont un probléme de wifi avec
APPLE ce qui a ete mon cas plus de débit  j'ais du rebooter et c'est revenu
explications, sur UNIVERS FREEBOX 
sinon va dans AIRPORT tu clique sur CTRL et tu a ton débit de transmission


----------

